# Pointe Mouillee question???



## Fish Whip Guy (Aug 31, 2009)

I have never hunted or even been to Pointe Mouillee. My son is going to be on leave from the Air Force the last week in October and I would like to take him somewhere different for a hunt. We would be hunting a week day morning. Would you guys drive 2 hours to hunt? I don't have a duck boat, just waders. I know hunting is hunting but just wondered if it wold be something worth trying. Thanks for you help!!!


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Fish Whip Guy said:


> I have never hunted or even been to Pointe Mouillee. My son is going to be on leave from the Air Force the last week in October and I would like to take him somewhere different for a hunt. We would be hunting a week day morning. Would you guys drive 2 hours to hunt? I don't have a duck boat, just waders. I know hunting is hunting but just wondered if it wold be something worth trying. Thanks for you help!!!


Absolutely not. Definitely not worth the two hour drive, especially not knowing the ins and outs.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

It can be good there and really bad. Knowing the wind is important. That is getting into the better time of the year.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

first of all, you need to draw top 4 to go to zones 11-14 that are walkable. For 2-hour drive is not worth it, Even worse, you get a good draw and end upwind of 7-11 gang and will not get a chance to shoot at anything. I suggest to drive 2.5 hours and go to Harsens and there are lots of walkable area. Even you get a bad draw, you can go to a corn zone and may shoot at a few. I have not hunted managed areas west of Marshall, but I heard they are not too bad and only 1.5 hour drive. How about finding a little public lake in your area you can walk to. Pointe Moville would be my last choice. I have hunted there once next to 7-11 gang and never again.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

At the risk of hi jacking why can't the DNR do something about the 7-11 crew?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

There's pretty much no good reason to pick Mouillie over FP, Shi or Harsens. It's a Circe jerk there and the hunting is extremely hit or miss.


----------



## Wall-llard Willie Jr. (Oct 8, 2012)

fsamie1 said:


> first of all, you need to draw top 4 to go to zones 11-14 that are walkable. For 2-hour drive is not worth it, Even worse, you get a good draw and end upwind of 7-11 gang and will not get a chance to shoot at anything. I suggest to drive 2.5 hours and go to Harsens and there are lots of walkable area.


There are more zones than 11-14 that are easy to walk-in, but I agree if you're driving that far there are more options at other managed areas.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Socks said:


> At the risk of hi jacking why can't the DNR do something about the 7-11 crew?


I've hunted there many, many times...the group that is being referenced are not the only group that hunts in such a manner. It's BS to blame those groups for what happens on occasion at the Pointe. I've hunted managed areas all over the Midwest and this type of stuff happens EVERYWHERE. Skybusting, 100 mojos, calling at every bird within a mile....it happens all over the place, not just at Pointe Mouillee. 

And ID'ing them as the 7-11 gang is racist. I'm as guilty as anyone in that regard. I was stupid to do so back in the day and I feel bad about it. Those guys have a right to hunt there just as much as any of us. If you have ever watched them hunt, they do kill their share of birds.


----------



## Fish Whip Guy (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for your replies! This helps a lot! Just don't want to wast time when my son is only home for a week. Just thought maybe a hunt at a managed area may fun to try.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

BFG said:


> I've hunted there many, many times...the group that is being referenced are not the only group that hunts in such a manner. It's BS to blame those groups for what happens on occasion at the Pointe. I've hunted managed areas all over the Midwest and this type of stuff happens EVERYWHERE. Skybusting, 100 mojos, calling at every bird within a mile....it happens all over the place, not just at Pointe Mouillee.
> 
> And ID'ing them as the 7-11 gang is racist. I'm as guilty as anyone in that regard. I was stupid to do so back in the day and I feel bad about it. Those guys have a right to hunt there just as much as any of us. If you have ever watched them hunt, they do kill their share of birds.


They are ex Iraqi Republican Guard anti aircraft gunners.


----------



## Blacklab77 (Jun 21, 2006)

I going to suggest to you looking around the Onsted/Brooklyn area lots of pothole lakes with state land access to hunting. Both good for goose and duck hunting. Or as others have said from where your at Shi is better. Little longer drive but NPQ that whole area is walk in hunting no boat required.


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

It's always the same guys on here bashing and talking **** about mouille. And it's always fsamie and Craigrh.


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

Fish whip guy,
If you want to go to Fish Point, give me a shout. I'll be hunting out there that week and would be honored to take your son out! 

Phil


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

peters said:


> It's always the same guys on here bashing and talking **** about mouille. And it's always fsamie and Craigrh.


Well, lets be honest here. There's really no comparison between pm and the rest of the areas. It's not a knock on the people that run it. The girl that works the counter is very friendly and Joe has always been good about any questions I've had. However, when a man asks if it's worth the two hour drive...knowing he's never been there? It's absolutely not worth it and he would be much better off at going to the other areas.


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

Fish whip guy where are you from and when will your son be home? If I'm around i would be happy to take you out to FP or the bay. Just let me know the dates. I will be gone for a week in Oct but might be able swing a hunt if i get back in time. Tell him i said thanks for his service!


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

peters said:


> It's always the same guys on here bashing and talking **** about mouille. And it's always fsamie and Craigrh.


Hey! Dont forget about me


----------



## Fish Whip Guy (Aug 31, 2009)

cwielock said:


> Fish whip guy where are you from and when will your son be home? If I'm around i would be happy to take you out to FP or the bay. Just let me know the dates. I will be gone for a week in Oct but might be able swing a hunt if i get back in time. Tell him i said thanks for his service!


Thank you for your offer! We are from the Marshall/Battle Creek area. My son will be home 10/24 thru 10/28. He loves the Air Force and is glad to serve. Very proud of him!


----------



## Fish Whip Guy (Aug 31, 2009)

I would like to say thanks again for every reply. You guys give your time, experience, & opinion and that is extremely helpful! It saves others time and money and helps them make informed decisions. Very respectable!


----------



## Down River (Sep 10, 2009)

To all the guys that constantly sit on here and bash and troll mouillee, please stay away. Stop hunting there. Thanks. If you know what you're doing you can consistently shoot ducks in mouillee takes some hard work and a lot of scouting but it can be done. Pissing and moaning isn't going to kill you any that's for sure.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Socks said:


> At the risk of hi jacking why can't the DNR do something about the 7-11 crew?


I have been wondering about that. DNR cannot get them for skybusting, cannot get them for crippling many ducks, cannot get them for ruining other people hunt, cannot get them for not retrieving cripples, but can them for too many shells. Just like Al Capone, they could only get him for tax evasion:lol::lol:. I have no respect for guys who hunt like that.


----------

